# Leonardo commenta la sconfitta contro la Samp. 30 marzo 2019.



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi. Kessie? Situazione risultati. I due si sono scusati. Noi siamo stati chiari non loro. Hanno capito i provvedimenti. L'esclusione è legata a motivi tecnici, ha fatto solo un allenamento. Non per punizione. Le scelte arbitrali? Mi piacerebbe rivederle con calma. Non tocca la palla, Piatek sbilanciato totalmente. Mi sembra non ci sia neanche da discutere. *Alla Juve lo avrebbero dato quel rigore*. Sicuramente condiziona la partita. E forse c'era anche il fallo di mano nel primo tempo. Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro anche quello. Abbiamo visto tutti. Restiamo tranquilli, calma. Mancano ancora nove partite".

Leonardo a Sky su Gattuso: "Le sue parole? Non mi hanno sorpreso, una risposta normale. Il destino di Gattuso in questo momento non è una priorità. Si dice che Gattuso non sia stato scelto da noi? Sì, ma abbiamo anche avuto la scelta di cambiarlo e non l'abbiamo mai fatto. Noi cerchiamo di dettare una linea precisa, e tutti la ricevono. Da qui a giugno c'è ancora un'eternità. Con Gattuso è tutto chiaro."

*Leonardo a Sky:"I tanti errori? Possono dipendere dalla maturazione della squadra. Non cerchiamo alibi però siamo la seconda squadra più giovane del campionato Ci sta. Giocano sempre gli stessi? Differenze tra i titolari e riserve? Non penso che siamo corti. Zapata ha giocato tantissime partite, Abate, Castillejo, Cutrone che ha deciso parecchie partite. Reina. Bakayoko che all'inizio giocava meno. Penso di no, i giocatori hanno risposto presente quando sono stati chiamati in causa. Forse manca il giocatore che cambia un pò che poteva dare un'alternativa in più. Come cambierà il Milan in futuro? Tra due mesi vi dico il mio futuro (ride). Posso assicurarvi che la società è maestra nel fare calcoli. I risultati finali diranno che MIlan sarà. Ma siamo sicuri che questa squadra possa arrivare quarta. Il Milan non arriva in Champion da sei anni. Piano piano abbiamo preso una forma. Speriamo di arrivarci. Le parole di Gattuso di ieri? Noi le abbiamo prese abbastanza tranquillamente. Gattuso ha un contratto col Milan. Non abbiamo messo in discussione la sua posizione. Il suo futuro oggi non è la priorità. Perchè c'è stata la domanda? Con una domanda così non poteva esserci altra risposta. Con lui è tutti chiaro. Abbiamo sempre avuto la scelta di cambiarlo, ma non lo abbiamo fatto. Sarebbe bellissimo vincere qualcosa con lui un giorno. Poi due mesi nel calcio sono un'eternità. Dobbiamo essere tutti bravi a mantenere un equilibrio".

*


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2019)

Colpa delle trombette


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Doveva sbranarsi Orsato ed Aia ed invece come al solito a pecora.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi".
> 
> In aggiornamento



No, qui bisogna bastonare l'allenatore, non scherziamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi".
> 
> In aggiornamento



E prendi in mano sta ca**o di situazione per favore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Basta con questo San Siro, che due palle. Tutta settimana con questo tormentone. Pensassero al calcio giocato che per 90 minuti non si vede nulla di accettabile.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Stasera e meglio non attaccarsi troppo all'.arbitro che ci potevano fare 4 gol.s iamo stati penosi senza un idea


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Non può dire quello che vuole Leo, sveglia ragazzi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Almeno ha parlato dopo una sconfitta.
C'è chi manco si presenta o che dice "quando si perde non si parla".


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Basta con questo San Siro, che due palle. Tutta settimana con questo tormentone. Pensassero al calcio giocato che per 90 minuti non si vede nulla di accettabile.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

glielo devono chiedere per dire qualcosa sull'arbitro...


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi. Kessie? Situazione risultati. I due si sono scusati. Noi siamo stati chiari non loro. Hanno capito i provvedimenti. L'esclusione è legata a motivi tecnici, ha fatto solo un allenamento. Non per punizione. Le scelte arbitrali? Mi piacerebbe rivederle con calma. Non tocca la palla, Piatek sbilanciato totalmente. Mi sembra non ci sia neanche da discutere. Sicuramente condiziona la partita. E forse c'era anche il fallo di mano nel primo tempo. Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro anche quello. Abbiamo visto tutti. Restiamo tranquilli, calma. Mancano ancora nove partite".



Menomale che qualcuno ha parlato dopo il furto con scasso di stasera. Fosse per lui comunque Gino sarebbe fuori dal Milan già da un pezzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi. Kessie? Situazione risultati. I due si sono scusati. Noi siamo stati chiari non loro. Hanno capito i provvedimenti. L'esclusione è legata a motivi tecnici, ha fatto solo un allenamento. Non per punizione. Le scelte arbitrali? Mi piacerebbe rivederle con calma. Non tocca la palla, Piatek sbilanciato totalmente. Mi sembra non ci sia neanche da discutere. Sicuramente condiziona la partita. E forse c'era anche il fallo di mano nel primo tempo. Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro anche quello. Abbiamo visto tutti. Restiamo tranquilli, calma. Mancano ancora nove partite".



*Leonardo a Sky su Gattuso: "Le sue parole? Non mi hanno sorpreso, una risposta normale. Il destino di Gattuso in questo momento non è una priorità. Si dice che Gattuso non sia stato scelto da noi? Sì, ma abbiamo anche avuto la scelta di cambiarlo e non l'abbiamo mai fatto. Noi cerchiamo di dettare una linea precisa, e tutti la ricevono. Da qui a giugno c'è ancora un'eternità. Con Gattuso è tutto chiaro."*


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Menomale che qualcuno ha parlato dopo il furto con scasso di stasera. Fosse per lui comunque Gino sarebbe fuori dal Milan già da un pezzo



Gattuso è rimasto perchè amico di Maldini, mica per merito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Leonardo a Sky su Gattuso: "Le sue parole? Non mi hanno sorpreso, una risposta normale. Il destino di Gattuso in questo momento non è una priorità. Si dice che Gattuso non sia stato scelto da noi? Sì, ma abbiamo anche avuto la scelta di cambiarlo e non l'abbiamo mai fatto. Noi cerchiamo di dettare una linea precisa, e tutti la ricevono. Da qui a giugno c'è ancora un'eternità. Con Gattuso è tutto chiaro."*



Ergo, addio Gattuso se non entriamo in CL.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, qui bisogna bastonare l'allenatore, non scherziamo.



finiamo ste 9 partite finali, e poi basta per carità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Che palle, ancora 9 partite più una (o due) di Coppa Italia, non vedo l'ora che finisca tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso sarà andato a chiedere il rinnovo, Leonardo gli avrà detto che al momento non hanno intenzione di rinnovarlo e Gattuso, da permaloso qual è, se la sarà legata al dito andando in conferenza a dire boiate, con la conseguenza che oggi la squadra era ampiamente deconcentrata.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

*Leonardo a Sky:"I tanti errori? Possono dipendere dalla maturazione della squadra. Non cerchiamo alibi però siamo la seconda squadra più giovane del campionato Ci sta. Giocano sempre gli stessi? Differenze tra i titolari e riserve? Non penso che siamo corti. Zapata ha giocato tantissime partite, Abate, Castillejo, Cutrone che ha deciso parecchie partite. Reina. Bakayoko che all'inizio giocava meno. Penso di no, i giocatori hanno risposto presente quando sono stati chiamati in causa. Forse manca il giocatore che cambia un pò che poteva dare un'alternativa in più. Come cambierà il Milan in futuro? Tra due mesi vi dico il mio futuro (ride). Posso assicurarvi che la società è maestra nel fare calcoli. I risultati finali diranno che MIlan sarà. Ma siamo sicuri che questa squadra possa arrivare quarta. Il Milan non arriva in Champion da sei anni. Piano piano abbiamo preso una forma. Speriamo di arrivarci. Le parole di Gattuso di ieri? Noi le abbiamo prese abbastanza tranquillamente. Gattuso ha un contratto col Milan. Non abbiamo messo in discussione la sua posizione. Il suo futuro oggi non è la priorità. Perchè c'è stata la domanda? Con una domanda così non poteva esserci altra risposta. Con lui è tutti chiaro. Abbiamo sempre avuto la scelta di cambiarlo, ma non lo abbiamo fatto. Sarebbe bellissimo vincere qualcosa con lui un giorno. Poi due mesi nel calcio sono un'eternità. Dobbiamo essere tutti bravi a mantenere un equilibrio".

In aggiornamento*


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarà andato a chiedere il rinnovo, Leonardo gli avrà detto che al momento non hanno intenzione di rinnovarlo e Gattuso, da permaloso qual è, se la sarà legata al dito andando in conferenza a dire boiate, con la conseguenza che oggi la squadra era ampiamente deconcentrata.




E’ molto probabile che le cose siano più o meno andate così.

Forse non l’ha chiesto direttamente, ma di sicuro tutti gli articoli scritti durante le vittorie, che parlavano di rinnovo, non erano spontanei ma probabilmente ispirati da “qualcuno”. Peccato che invece del minchione Mirabelli quest’anno ci fosse Leonardo. E quindi Gattuso ieri se n’è uscito con quelle dichiarazioni stucchevoli ed inopportune.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi. Kessie? Situazione risultati. I due si sono scusati. Noi siamo stati chiari non loro. Hanno capito i provvedimenti. L'esclusione è legata a motivi tecnici, ha fatto solo un allenamento. Non per punizione. Le scelte arbitrali? Mi piacerebbe rivederle con calma. Non tocca la palla, Piatek sbilanciato totalmente. Mi sembra non ci sia neanche da discutere. Sicuramente condiziona la partita. E forse c'era anche il fallo di mano nel primo tempo. Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro anche quello. Abbiamo visto tutti. Restiamo tranquilli, calma. Mancano ancora nove partite".
> 
> Leonardo a Sky su Gattuso: "Le sue parole? Non mi hanno sorpreso, una risposta normale. Il destino di Gattuso in questo momento non è una priorità. Si dice che Gattuso non sia stato scelto da noi? Sì, ma abbiamo anche avuto la scelta di cambiarlo e non l'abbiamo mai fatto. Noi cerchiamo di dettare una linea precisa, e tutti la ricevono. Da qui a giugno c'è ancora un'eternità. Con Gattuso è tutto chiaro."
> 
> ...



.


----------



## andreima (30 Marzo 2019)

Pensiamo a martedì va che che poi,iniziamo di nuovo a prendere bastonate, r ragazzi questa era decisiva per me abbiamo fatto il patatrak stasera..la pagheremo cara


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me Leonardo vuole cacciare Gattuso ma non riesce a farlo.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo ai microfoni di DAZN commenta il KO contro la Samp:"Come giudizio la sconfitta? Il derby sono già due settimane e ci sono state le nazionali. Detto questo non è stata una bella prestazione. Un pò sottotono. Ci sono stati dei tentativi col cuore e con forza. Dobbiamo essere calmi. Non è il momento di fare processo. Siamo ancora quarti ed in lotta. La Lazio e la Roma sono ancora dietro. Dobbiamo essere molto tranquilli. Lo stadio? Una grande squadra come il Milan cerca strutture adatte ai tempi di oggi. Ma subentrano tanti attori in questa storia. E' normale che il Milan pensi stadi europei che permettono di essere più competitivi. Kessie? Situazione risultati. I due si sono scusati. Noi siamo stati chiari non loro. Hanno capito i provvedimenti. L'esclusione è legata a motivi tecnici, ha fatto solo un allenamento. Non per punizione. Le scelte arbitrali? Mi piacerebbe rivederle con calma. Non tocca la palla, Piatek sbilanciato totalmente. Mi sembra non ci sia neanche da discutere. *Alla Juve lo avrebbero dato quel rigore*. Sicuramente condiziona la partita. E forse c'era anche il fallo di mano nel primo tempo. Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro anche quello. Abbiamo visto tutti. Restiamo tranquilli, calma. Mancano ancora nove partite".
> 
> Leonardo a Sky su Gattuso: "Le sue parole? Non mi hanno sorpreso, una risposta normale. Il destino di Gattuso in questo momento non è una priorità. Si dice che Gattuso non sia stato scelto da noi? Sì, ma abbiamo anche avuto la scelta di cambiarlo e non l'abbiamo mai fatto. Noi cerchiamo di dettare una linea precisa, e tutti la ricevono. Da qui a giugno c'è ancora un'eternità. Con Gattuso è tutto chiaro."
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Forse manca il giocatore che cambia un pò che poteva dare un'alternativa in più.*



Vorrebbe scuoiare Gattuso per non aver venduto Calhanoglu per Maximin, mi ci gioco la testa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ergo, addio Gattuso se non entriamo in CL.



Non deve rimanere in qualunque caso



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leonardo vuole cacciare Gattuso ma non riesce a farlo.



Adesso onestamente non ha senso, forse prima. Speriamo che possa mandarlo via a calci in estate


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leonardo vuole cacciare Gattuso ma non riesce a farlo.



E chi si opporrebbe? Tre ipotesi:

1) La squadra (è un amicone, se lo cambiate ci ribelliamo)
2) Maldini (teniamolo fino alla fine, ormai...)
3) La società (intendo i guardiani dei conti)

Chissà dov'è la verità...


----------



## jacky (31 Marzo 2019)

Per come sono messe Inter e Roma sarebbe una follia non arrivare quarti.
Ero convinto ci saremmo arrivati in carrozza... invece...
Non c'è gioco, non c'è crescita, arrivano i Baka, gli Higuain i Piatek e siamo sempre allo stesso livello... ovvero i punti dell'anno scorso.

Tenere un allenatore che è quarto per miracolo divino... e portarcelo in Champions? Mamma mia.
Sì sarebbe bello vincere con lui. Ma perpiacere...


----------



## Igniorante (31 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E chi si opporrebbe? Tre ipotesi:
> 
> 1) La squadra (è un amicone, se lo cambiate ci ribelliamo)
> 2) Maldini (teniamolo fino alla fine, ormai...)
> ...



La società per prima, secondo me.
È anche oggettivamente difficile cacciare un allenatore che, pur facendo giocare malissimo la squadra, è benvoluto dei giocatori e ti ha portato ad essere terzo dopo anni di nulla.
Adesso vediamo se le cose cambiano.


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo li stessi punti dell'anno scorso... Eppure dodici mesi fa siamo partiti con l'handicap Montella e poi Gattuso ha fatto un miracolo (lol).
Invece ora con il solo Gattuso uomo del miracolo del segmento del ritorno e con ben altri giocatori siamo sempre lì... 

Leo, al 90 minuto del ultima partita fallo fuori. 
Con o senza CL. 

Invece su l'arbitro avresti dovuto parlare pure prima. Non possiamo fare sempre i sportivi e prenderlo sempre in quel posto.


----------

